# Banana Seat Identification question



## Robert Troub (Jul 6, 2022)

Not sure of this brand...sticker on the seat pan says Model 727 Taihei made in Japan 
Your thoughts?


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 6, 2022)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 may know & be able to help...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 6, 2022)

I received a new bike once when I was a youngster and it had a seat just like yours it was a nishiki muscle bike, made buy Vista.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2022)

@rfeagleye maybe he knows


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 7, 2022)

That one is Made in Japan and was used on some Japanese made bikes back in the late 1960's. The Ross brand 10-Speed muscle bike used a seat like that in green. They might have been used on some Royce Union muscle bikes, I believe Royce Union had their bike imported from Japan too. 

They are a neat little banana seat. The tall fat back edge makes them look like café racer motorcycle seats.


----------

